# Long time lurker, first time poster



## Redford Rebane (Dec 5, 2021)

Hey guys,

Finally decided to set up an account and come out of the shadows. Originally from the US, but living in Estonia for nearly a decade. I have loved living here and learned quite a lot about the process of getting residency, working permits, drivers license and more... but now I am also looking at returning to the US and this has put me into the complexity of moving with a lot more than I brought over in the first place.

When I moved originally, I was able to fit all my possessions (or at least all I needed) into 6 suitcases. Extra baggage fees were quite low back then and I have managed to bring over a small collection of other times in subsequent trips. Now that I am considering moving back, I want to move all at once (if possible) and this will likely require shipping many of my possessions. Checking shipping and luggage prices, I anticipate this will be much more expensive and complicated than it was when I moved before.

I do plan on downsizing as much as possible beforehand and only taking the bare minimums, but given that I brought over probably equivalent of 10+ suitcases worth of stuff (along with anything else I have bought since living here), I am thinking I should consider a small shipping container or moving service as anything else will probably cost me more than it is worth.

Does anyone have any advice on how to best approach this or what you have done to move? I am not fully locked in on when or even if I will be moving back to the US, but based on some recent events, I am considering moving in the spring if things don't change. 

Any help or tips on how best to move are greatly appreciated.


----------

